# Regarding Entry permit visa



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello,
I am thinking to apply for HK entry permit visa under QMAS, to search job in Hk.

I beleive I will get visa for 12 months and within 12 months I can go enter HK anytime and search job, is it right understanding?
Supposedly I get visa, and I dont go to HK, will it have a negative impact when I next time apply for QMAS?

Looking forwrad for your kind responses.

TIA.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Any body Kindly reply to my query*

Any body kindly reply to my query.
thanks.



indian01 said:


> Hello,
> I am thinking to apply for HK entry permit visa under QMAS, to search job in Hk.
> 
> I beleive I will get visa for 12 months and within 12 months I can go enter HK anytime and search job, is it right understanding?
> ...


----------

